
Show HN: The best organic Instagram growth tool on the Internet - scrollr
http://www.socialhype.co
======
boxcardavin
You'll probably be ignored here on HN as people will assume you're just trying
to growth hack since your title (and post history) suggest you're not a
regular.

Aside from that, hello fellow kiwi! Does this violate IGs TOS? It gets pretty
gray when you automate interactions on IG or SC, just curious about your
experience with being banned or similar. I suggest redoing your page and
putting the how it works right at the top, and cut out the marketing-speak.
This is a tool so your users will be experts at social and they need to know
the meat of what it actually does in as few words as possible. Seriously, cut
the marketing-speak even though you're talking to marketers, they'll
appreciate the respect for their time.

~~~
scrollr
I'm definitely not a regular poster but I do lurk haha Thought it would be
worth a post.

Re: IG TOS - Hugely a Gray area. We don't use their API so you're safe as long
as you're below Instagram's arbitrary limits (approx 2000 likes per day).
We've been running 30+ accounts for over a year and never had a temp ban, let
alone a full account suspension.

Love your idea about How it works - fwding it to our dev as we speak

Thanks for reaching out its much appreciated fellow kiwi :)

------
scrollr
Hey guys, over the past year I've built a mini Instagram empire and grown
several accounts to over 500,000 followers, most of which I run web stores
off. I do this for a living.

Over the past few months I've monetised the method I used to do this, enter
Socialhype. The big difference between us and your typical Blackhat tools or
Instagress is that we use Base accounts as Liking targets, not just hashtags.
This means highly targeted, highly engaged users. Instagress users typically
pickup more followers per day, but spammy nasty accounts. Socialhype is more
focussed on finding you customers.

Check it out. Try Standard or Premium for a week for free with the code
'getsocial'

